# Best out of the box shooter - opinions



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey all, I'm talking myself into being in the market for a new rifle. I want a lighter recoil deer and antelope type gun mostly for my kids. From reading a lot and talking to a few people with them, I have narrowed caliber down to a 6.5 Creedmoor. 

I am looking for a solid out of the box shooter that I really don't have to do anything extra to to get to shoot well. I would likely put a muzzle break on it if it didn't come with it and would change the butt pad if needed. But that's really all. 

Price range wise I am looking from about $400 to $800-ish. I don't want to spend $800 if I can get as good of rifle for $4-500, but am willing to if it makes more sense to me. I will likely be topping it with something like a Vortex HSLR.

Had I not missed the browning rebate recently, I may have bought the xbolt stalker long range. Also have considered or reading about tikka, sako, bergara, and others. I would love to hear everyone's opinion on this. Thanks very much for your thoughts and opinions.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Savage's are pretty good at that price range, as are Weatherby Vanguards.

Loke could probably recommend a few more that would fit the bill.


-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I know this isn't in the budget but I wanna make you look anyway

https://hendershots.net/product/cooper-54-phoenix-6-5-creedmoor/


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

Bergara B14 Hunter or Bergara B14 HMR. Both are offered in a 6.5 Creedmoor, but the HMR can be tough to find. 

Depending on what weight gun you want, a Savage tactical or Remington 700 tactical could be good as well. If you buy a Remington, make sure you ditch the X Mark Pro trigger and throw a Timney in it.

Considering the caliber and the scope you want to put on it, I would look for something that is built to shoot some distance. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Tikka Lite. I have a Vortex HSLR and had been liking it, up to the point that I put it on my Kimber Mnt Ascent 6.5 CM and windage adjustments are suppose to be 1/4 MOA...but its moving more like 1.5" at 100 yards(?)


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Mod. 700 Remington . I personally would not get that caliber, I would go 308 low recoil loads for kids, I have a couple 270s, but to each his own.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm not going to knock the 6.5, but there are a lot of other very low recoiling rounds out there. 

For deer and antelope you can start with the .243 up to the .25-06. Both are great rounds as long as you shoot them at their capable distances. 

My favorite right out of the box sub moa rifle right now is the Weatherby Vanguard.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I often ask myself why I don't own a 25-06, its a great caliber.


-DallanC


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Depends on if you are going to alter the rifle down the road or not... IMO.

Some rifles are better out of the box, but not as easy(maybe cheap is a better word) to mod down the road.

Most the ones I am seeing on here would do. I am a big fan of Tikka, but I like this whole list. Bergara, Browning, Savage, Ruger..... Dang now I want a new gun!

https://www.cheaperthandirt.com/category/firearms/rifles/bolt-action/65-creedmoor.do


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

DallanC said:


> I often ask myself why I don't own a 25-06, its a great caliber.
> 
> -DallanC


.25-06 is about as big a piece of wasted steel as a .30-06 is. Yes I have both. Yes I shoot them at reasonable ranges. Yes I've tried factory and reloaded rounds. Yes I've tried about every bullet weight made for it. And yes they both shoot good. They have zero knock down power and effectiveness compared to other similar sized rounds. If you wanna deal on a .25-06 browning A bolt, stainless and synthetic stock with a leupold scope on it, let me know. Cuz I doubt I'll ever fire that rifle again at something I wanna kill.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> I often ask myself why I don't own a 25-06, its a great caliber.
> 
> -DallanC


I fixed that problem a couple of years ago.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> I fixed that problem a couple of years ago.


Please tell me that's from a red pad #1.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Sorry but no. 

It was out of my Weatherby Vanguard

My next experiment with a #1 is going to be a 270 Weatherby mag that I have. 

But I really need to get my #1 in 22-250 out and blow the cobwebs out of the barrel. I haven't shot it in a couple of years.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> But I really need to get my #1 in 22-250 out and blow the cobwebs out of the barrel. I haven't shot it in a couple of years.


Me too!

Yesterday I dug out our rifles to run down for a evening cow hunt (got one ) and saw that poor lonely #1 sitting there. I have a bunch of 22-250 ammo all lined up ready to go. I love that rifle... I felt sad when I saw all the dust on the scope objective. Its been mighty neglected.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I hide mine in a gun sack but I still know that it is there.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

since you said out of the box...tikka or savage for me. both don't require blueprinting to shoot .5 moa regularly. 

best gun with a couple thousand dollars put into it is a remington 700. if you only put a grand into it you can have something comparable to the aforementioned.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Tall Tines said:


> .25-06 is about as big a piece of wasted steel as a .30-06 is. Yes I have both. Yes I shoot them at reasonable ranges. Yes I've tried factory and reloaded rounds. Yes I've tried about every bullet weight made for it. And yes they both shoot good. They have zero knock down power and effectiveness compared to other similar sized rounds. If you wanna deal on a .25-06 browning A bolt, stainless and synthetic stock with a leupold scope on it, let me know. Cuz I doubt I'll ever fire that rifle again at something I wanna kill.


BLASPHEMY!!!!!:!:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Sounds like if it doesn't shoot a 200 grain bullet thread


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I often ask myself why I don't own a 25-06, its a great caliber.
> 
> -DallanC


Sadly, one of my biggest regrets is trading away my Browning A-Bolt Gold Medallion 25-06, it was a tack driver. The caliber is a great medium sized big game rifle and a great long range varmint rifle, it perfectly fills that niche. You ask why you don't own one, I ask why the hell did I part with mine?? :doh::doh:


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for the replies so far. For those that have mentioned Savage, is there a specific model you are recommending? Also, a couple heavy barrel options were brought up in different makes, I am leaning away from a heavy barrel option right now. 
Thank you.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Tall Tines said:


> .25-06 is about as big a piece of wasted steel as a .30-06 is.


hahahahahaha

the 30-06 probably kills more big game in North America each year than any other round


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

tshuntin said:


> Thanks for the replies so far. For those that have mentioned Savage, is there a specific model you are recommending? Also, a couple heavy barrel options were brought up in different makes, I am leaning away from a heavy barrel option right now.
> Thank you.


The 11/111 is a nice rifle so is the 16/116

Shoot even the axis is nice


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Check out the T/C Compass. The barrel comes threaded and has a MOA guarantee from the factory. I think it's the best $300 rifle out there. People love the Bergara, and at under $700 I can see why. There are a bunch of really good choices.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I really like the Wby. Vanguard or Howa 1500 for a walk-around hunting rifle.-------SS


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Tall Tines said:


> .25-06 is about as big a piece of wasted steel as a .30-06 is. Yes I have both. Yes I shoot them at reasonable ranges. Yes I've tried factory and reloaded rounds. Yes I've tried about every bullet weight made for it. And yes they both shoot good. *They have zero knock down power and effectiveness compared to other similar sized rounds.* If you wanna deal on a .25-06 browning A bolt, stainless and synthetic stock with a leupold scope on it, let me know. Cuz I doubt I'll ever fire that rifle again at something I wanna kill.


I know that you are a notorious internet troll, but I'm going to bite anyway. This statement makes absolutely zero sense. The 06s have zero knock down power and effectivess compared to other SIMILAR sized rounds? Why would that be? If it's a similar sized round then it has to be throwing a similar size bullet at a fairly comparable velocity. Why would the head stamp on the cartridge make any difference? Ah, I hate that I'm responding to this because I know you are just trolling, but hell you are an effective troll!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> I really like the Wby. Vanguard or Howa 1500 for a walk-around hunting rifle.-------SS


Yes

The 1500, whether Howa, Weathery, Mossberg or Smith n Wesson, are great starter rifles.

.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Yes
> 
> The 1500, whether Howa, Weathery, Mossberg or Smith n Wesson, are great starter rifles.
> 
> .


Is the Mossberg and S&W the same rifle like the Howa and Vanguard are? Or were you just implying quality wise they are at the same level?

Wasn't sure if that is what you were implying or not.

I know the Howa / Vanguard are the same, just hadn't ever heard the other two lumped in the same group before.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have the Ruger American Predator in the 6.5. It is well worth it and shoots great


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

reb8600 said:


> I have the River American Predator in the 6.5. It is well worth it and shoots great


Is that very different from the Ruger? &#128521;

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

```

```



mlob1one said:


> Is that very different from the Ruger? &#128521;
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


I hate the auto correct on my phone. I fixed it.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Loke said:


> Check out the T/C Compass. The barrel comes threaded and has a MOA guarantee from the factory. I think it's the best $300 rifle out there. People love the Bergara, and at under $700 I can see why. There are a bunch of really good choices.


And a very nice rebate till end of year.

https://www.tcarms.com/rebates

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

If you're looking for true out of the box accuracy, Savage rifles are incredibly hard to beat. I own 2 and there's minor things I'd change on both but you absolutely cannot knock them for accuracy. I've also heard good things about Tikka but haven't ever shot one. And this is probably more than a "beginner" type rifle but my all-time favorite is a Winchester Model 70 featherweight.

Whatever you get, I'd suggest it have some decent wood on it. Yes, it will get scratched and dinged and probably need refinished 30 years from now, but a big game hunting rifle should flat out have a wood stock on it. None of this tupperware plastic crap they're selling in droves these days.

It sounds like you're pretty set on the 6.5 CM but I'd also suggest looking into 7mm-08. They have similar ballistics but the 7mm-08 will be a little more readily available and a little cheaper in most cases. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have not ever owned a tikka, but I have only heard good things. I think the 6.5's are awesome and for a nonreloader the creedmoor is the obvious choice.
I have owned many Savages and I dont think you can beat them out of the box and also easy to upgrade barrels too w/o having to go full custom.
I have a 16 in the 300 WSM and love it. Not really sure of which model is best, but the accustock really makes it accurate and should be doable in that price range. 
My 16 has the stock brake, which is also really nice. The recoil is very manageable in teh Creed, but the brake makes it so you can keep you eye on the target on impact w/o any muzzle lift.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your comments and suggestions. I looked at a lot of different makes and models over the past couple weeks. I ended up getting the Bergara B14 Hunter. I put a vortex hslr 4-14x16 on it. I have shot a little over a box through it so far and LOVE IT! I'm a big fan so far.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Is the Mossberg and S&W the same rifle like the Howa and Vanguard are? Or were you just implying quality wise they are at the same level?
> 
> Wasn't sure if that is what you were implying or not.
> 
> I know the Howa / Vanguard are the same, just hadn't ever heard the other two lumped in the same group before.


They are all the same rifle.

.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

tshuntin said:


> Thanks everyone for your comments and suggestions. I looked at a lot of different makes and models over the past couple weeks. I ended up getting the Bergara B14 Hunter. I put a vortex hslr 4-14x16 on it. I have shot a little over a box through it so far and LOVE IT! I'm a big fan so far.


Glad to hear it! We can all suggest things but until you have the gun in your own hands, you can't ever know for sure if it's right for you.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I used to be a fan of the Remington 700's. A friend years ago told me Savage got back into the accuracy game and I bought one some 25 years ago. Since then I have bought nothing but Savages except for one Cooper. They all have been fantastic shooters and very accurate. If you don't like the accuracy of the factory barrel you can switch it out for a Shilen Select Match Grade barrel or a Criterion Match Grade Barrel for about $339.00 in almost any caliber, contour and length you want. Barrel changes are based on the size of your bolt face. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Is the Mossberg and S&W the same rifle like the Howa and Vanguard are? Or were you just implying quality wise they are at the same level?
> 
> Wasn't sure if that is what you were implying or not.
> 
> I know the Howa / Vanguard are the same, just hadn't ever heard the other two lumped in the same group before.


And Interarms. I had one way back when.


----------

